
Walmart Sues Tesla over Solar Panel Fires - sxcurry
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/08/20/walmart-sues-tesla-over-string-solar-panel-fires-its-stores/
======
WhiteOwlLion
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20752116](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20752116)

